# Moodem IceData500 (oni) para kernel 2.6

## pedrotuga1

Viva!

Conclui a instalacao do gentoo!!!

Como ainda sou novo nos sistemas operativos baseados em unix tive mesmo que contar com a ajuda de um amigo.

Tentamos instalar o um modem ADSL USB, o IceData500, o que vem com o pacote oniduo. Nao funcionou, nao consigo perceber porque...

Ouvi dizer que pode ser por causa dos drivers que vinham no CD serem para versoes mais antigas do kernel. O kernel k tenho é o 2.6.11 - rc5

Será mesmo esse o problema? Alguem com oniduo que use este modem? como resolveu o problema? funcionou bem? em k versao do kernel? há drivers mais actualizados na net?

----------

## To

Não funciona com essa versão do kernel, só funciona com a 2.6.9. Ou pelo menos quando eu configurei isso ao meu irmão no maximo só dava nessa.

Os drivers podes saca-los de http://www.bewan.com/bewan/drivers/bast-0.9.0.tgz

Jás agora no kernel activa o PPP over atm, e compila o pppd com a flag atm (USE="atm"), e usa o module que ele detecta por default que é o unicorn_usb_atm, assim não tens problemas.

Tó

----------

## pedrotuga1

Mas...

Quer dizer... nao percebi bem, se eu fizer como dizes...

Posso fazer isso mesmo usando esta versao do kernel? Ou isso seria só para o caso de ter uma versao mais antiga do kernel?

Sou practicamente principiante em sistemas baseados em unix, este problema está a atrapalhar-me a familiarizacao pois qdo uso o linux n posso aceder À internet para procurar qq informacao  :Crying or Very sad: 

Encontrei esta pagina na net com informacao acerca da instalacao deste modem... acho k basicamente é o mesmo que disseste, mas n sei... sou um cego em linux.

http://startux.org/index.php?article=10054&visual=2

O problema mantem-se... todo este procedimento, ou o uso do script referido na página, só para o kernel 2.6.9 ou pelo contrario é uma forma de contornar o problema?

Obrigado desde já pela ajuda

----------

## fernandotcl

Alguns patches funcionam com versões do kernel diferentes daquela com a qual eles foram baseados. Mas em todo caso, é mais seguro testar num kernel vanilla 2.6.9.

Btw, é imperativo ter internet para aprender a usar Linux. Se você conseguir um driver binário, pode ser suficiente para conseguir mais informações de como solucionar seu problema permanentemente.

----------

## pedrotuga1

Ora bem, o quernel que eu tenho é mais recente do k o 2.6.9

quer dizer que nao tenho hipoteses?

----------

## To

```
gandalf ~ # emerge -s bewan  

Searching...   

[ Results for search key : bewan ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

 

*  net-dialup/bewan-adsl

      Latest version available: 0.9.0

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 916 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.bewan.com/

      Description: Bewan ADSL PCI&USB st driver

      License:     GPL-2
```

Tó

----------

## pedrotuga1

Orrigado  Tó!  :Wink: 

Vou levar o PC ao departamento e instalar esse pacote. Depois digo se correu bem.

----------

## mvc

olá,

Consegui instalar o modem adsl icedata, com o chip "unicorn" (vem com a oniduo) no linux. Segui à risca as instruções do balinha, em http://startux.org/index.php?article=10054&visual=2 , mas precisei de fazer algo mais:

O meu pc utiliza hyperthreading, i.e. simula a existência de dois processadores apesar de ter apenas um. Este facto que aparentemente não teria nada a ver com um modem adsl causou-me algumas dificuldades. O problema acontecia quando tentava carregar o módulo, em que apareciam algumas mensagens do kernel que especificavam a existência de um "unkown symbol: set_cpus_allowed". 

Depois de vasculhar o código do modem percebi que este simbolo só é necessário para pcs que tenham, ou simulem, mais do que um processador (o meu caso).

A origem do problema é um bocado obscura, mas não vou entrar em detalhes. A solução que arranjei é pouco ortodoxa, mas funciona bem. 

Têm que editar o ficheiro "unicorn_usb/unicorn_usbdrv.c", e mudar a linha que diz:

MODULE_LICENSE("Proprietary");

para:

MODULE_LICENSE("GPL");

e não digam a ninguém que eu disse isto  :Smile: 

Boa sorte

Marco

----------

## To

Fui de fds a casa dos meus pais e troquei o modem com o do meu irmão. Cansei-me de usar kernels desactualizados.

De qualquer modo tb não cheguei a conseguir por o modem a funcionar com esse toturial, mas sim a funcionar com o plugin pppatm, o unico prob é que a ligação caia de x em x tempo e não reconnectava...

Tó

----------

## pedrotuga1

Ainda n tenho isto a funcionar  :Sad: .

nunca mais me livro do bill e companhia.

Nao percebi muito bem o tutorial. O script só pode ser utilizado pelo root?

Mas antes disso ha outra coisa k n percebi mto bem... o links funciona logo? Basta liar o modem e funciona logo o links???? bizarro..

Pedro

----------

## xef

A ideia do links acho que é mesmo para testar. Se o links funciona então o resto tambem está a funcionar.

----------

## Komuna

Olá pessoal,

Estou a repescar este tópico porque não consigo "ligar" o meu modem adsl durante a instalação do Gentoo, via Live-CD.

Este modem adsl (usb) é um IceData500, com um chipset unicorn, e é a minha única fonte de ligação à internet. Desta forma, só me resta pô-lo a funcionar se quiser instalar tudo a partir das fontes mais recentes...

Como devo proceder para activar o modem?

O CD de instalação do modem inclui drivers para linux (iguais àquelas que descarregamos do site da BeWan), mas estes têm que ser compilados e, guess what, não posso compilar nada - como muito bem sabeis. Já tentei activar um série de módulos na vã tentativa de "ligar as luzinhas" do meu modem. Mas a verdade é que, sendo eu assumidamente n00b, não faço mínima ideia até que ponto é que «modprobe» me liga as luzinhas ou se, de facto, ainda tenho que fazer o adsl-setup e adsl-start e por aí fora até que estas se me acendam  :Razz: .

Nota: posso adquirir um SpeedTouch (blah blah, não me lembro do modelo) típico do Sapo, mas será que é mais fácil de instalar?

----------

## MetalGod

 *Komuna wrote:*   

> Olá pessoal,
> 
> Nota: posso adquirir um SpeedTouch (blah blah, não me lembro do modelo) típico do Sapo, mas será que é mais fácil de instalar?

 

Ola sim o speedtouch e' muito facil de instalar em relaçao a esse modem que referiste nao conheço por isso nao posso dizer nada sobre ele.

----------

## Komuna

Obrigado pelo conselho, MetalGod  :Exclamation: 

Então, como devo proceder com o SpeedTouch? Esse é já detectado durante o boot do live-cd ou tenho que carregar um módulo específico?

@MetalGod: Já agora, eu também gosto muito de thrash e prog  :Razz: 

EDIT

Doh! I guess I should have RTFM  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## To

Ainda não sairam novas versões para esse driver... infelizmente para o usar tens de utilizar o kernel 2.6.10 ou pode ser quem ande aí algum patch pela net...

Tó

----------

## Komuna

Bem, já instalei o Gentoo. Sem rede, claro.

   Eu bem esperava que um «make all» me resolve-se o problema do IceData500, mas a verdade é que obtive imensos erros e não faço a mínima ideia de quais poderão ser as dependências afectadas.

   Note-se que acabei de instalar o Gentoo pelo "Universal" e nem o links tenho. Portanto, não me admira que algo esteja a correr mal para o lado das dependências.

   Baseei-me neste tut para proceder à instalação das drivers. O processo "encravou" no passo «make all». O que me recomendam fazer...? Se se tratar de dependências, aviso já que estou um bocado perdido - não faço mínima ideia de como as verificar nem tenho como as obter sem ser pelo maldito XP  :Shocked: 

Já agora, o tal SpeedTouch é mesmo mais fácil de instalar? Vai bem com o último kernel disponibilizado?

EDIT

Hmm... Já reparei que o Gentoo já tem módulos para o SpeedTouch. Mesmo assim, a minha luta pelo IceData ainda não acabou:

Na chamada de compilação, obtenho um erro, algo do género "a estrutura não tem nenhum membro chamado". Tratam-se dos membros epmaxpacketin e epmaxpacketout.

investigating...

----------

## Komuna

.  Pois é, pessoal, desisti de pôr o IceData a funcionar e optei pelo SpeedTouch 330.

.  No entanto, não consegui resolver o meu problema: ter internet a funcionar durante a instalação do Gentoo.

.  Assim que o boot do Live-CD está completo, o meu modem tem ambos os LEDs acesos (conecção USB e ADSL). Carrego os módulos "pppoatm" e "speedtch". Até  aqui, tudo bem, o modem dá sinais de vida. Assim que inicio o adsl-setup, surge-me a questão: qual é o dispositivo a indicar? Presumo que eth0 está fora de questão - de facto, tenho um SiS900 que funciona na perfeição depois de modprobe sis900; dhcpcd - uma vez que não tenho rede em casa. Desta forma, qual é o dispositivo a indicar?

- Detalhes:

.   Já iniciei o script /etc/init.d/net.ppp0 e indiquei como possíveis dispositivos as strings "ppp0" e "ppp", mas quando tento adsl-start, obtenho sempre o mesmo erro de timeout.

O que é que me está a escapar ou a faltar? Será que posso mesmo iniciar o aDSL durante a intalação do Gentoo com este modem?

Obrigado pela ajuda!

----------

## MetalGod

 *Komuna wrote:*   

> .  Pois é, pessoal, desisti de pôr o IceData a funcionar e optei pelo SpeedTouch 330.
> 
> .  No entanto, não consegui resolver o meu problema: ter internet a funcionar durante a instalação do Gentoo.
> 
> .  Assim que o boot do Live-CD está completo, o meu modem tem ambos os LEDs acesos (conecção USB e ADSL). Carrego os módulos "pppoatm" e "speedtch". Até  aqui, tudo bem, o modem dá sinais de vida. Assim que inicio o adsl-setup, surge-me a questão: qual é o dispositivo a indicar? Presumo que eth0 está fora de questão - de facto, tenho um SiS900 que funciona na perfeição depois de modprobe sis900; dhcpcd - uma vez que não tenho rede em casa. Desta forma, qual é o dispositivo a indicar?
> ...

 

Podes ter durante a instalação basta seguir o howto que indiquei na thread do speedtouch...

----------

## Komuna

Peço desculpa pela falta de feedback, mas já resolvi este problema há bastante tempo.

Afinal, o meu problema durou essencialmente pelo facto de eu não saber nem encrontar o IP do DNS do meu ISP e o indicar @ /etc/resolv.conf.

Aliás, é um problema que afecta alguma malta que ainda está a começar. Alguns colegas, por exemplo, não configuraram o /etc/ppp/pppoe.conf nem os chap-secrets, via adsl-setup (ou à lá pata), e queixavam-se que aquilo não autenticava...  :Shocked: 

----------

